# stent in LC and diagonal branch during MI



## stpat (Aug 22, 2013)

Pt is having a NSTEMI and has an emergent cath which results in stenting of the left circumflex and stenting in the diagonal branch.  For the stents, would I code it as 92941 LC and 92941 -59 LD or 92941 LC and 92929 LD?


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 22, 2013)

stpat said:


> Pt is having a NSTEMI and has an emergent cath which results in stenting of the left circumflex and stenting in the diagonal branch.  For the stents, would I code it as 92941 LC and 92941 -59 LD or 92941 LC and 92929 LD?



One of the lesion (blockages) should be documented as the "culprit lesion" and should be coded with 92941. The other primary vessel stent placement should be coded 92928 IMO.

HTH


----------



## Jess1125 (Aug 23, 2013)

dpeoples said:


> One of the lesion (blockages) should be documented as the "culprit lesion" and should be coded with 92941. The other primary vessel stent placement should be coded 92928 IMO.
> 
> HTH



Agree. 92941 can only be reported once per session so the other vessel would be coded with 92928. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

